# beste fliege auf meerfo ?



## kielersprott (13. September 2011)

Moin Leute
 bin eigentlich Plumsnagler  will es aber mal mit der fliege auf meerforelle versuchen da die changsen wohl besser sind (wurde mir gesagt)
nun mal meine frage "welche fliege würdet ihr mir empfehlen zz|kopfkrat "
vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal ein bild eures top anhängers machen ich weiss es ist eine wissenschaft für sich aber
danke schon mal im voraus #h#h#h


----------



## venni-kisdorf (13. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

moin moin,

da giebt es keine " beste fliege " jeder hat sein erfolgsmuster und wichtig ist das man an seinen köder glaubt.... 

als allrounder würde ich wolly bugger empfehlen in sämtlichen farben meine top farbe ist Pink. 

Bei dieser Frage wirst du von jedem eine andere antwort zur top fliege bekommen. 

Pinke, rote, und Schwarze fliegen / Streamer haben sich bei mir als sehr fängig erwiesen. 

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen Probieren Probieren Probieren ....

ich habe auch schon mefo´s mit ner schwarzen trockenfliege hakengröße 12 gefangen. 

bin mal zum flifi fischen losgefahren und hatte meine Mefo-fliegen box vergessen zum glück hatte ich noch meine trockenfliegen im handschufach an meiner angelstelle hatte ich ein rapsfeld im rücken und ablandigen wind also bevor ich 60 km wieder nach hause fahre ohne gefischt zu haben dachte ich mir probierst es mal, fliege angeknüpft und es ging los und siehe da nach 1,5 std( wollte schon aufhören da kein fisch an der oberfläche zu sehen war ) stieg ne schöne 48 er ein und das auf 12er trockenfliege. 

alles ist möglich ...  

Viel glück und Petri 
Gruß 
stephan


----------



## Reverend Mefo (13. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

Auf diese Frage wirst Du jetzt 10.000 verschiedene Antworten und Meinungen bekommen oder gar keine, je nach Lust und Laune der Poster |supergri

Meine Favoriten sind ebenfalls Woolys, wobei ich orangetöne bevorzuge. Dieses Jahr ging aber auch gut auf grün-weisse Fischenimitationen.

Eigentlich ist es sowieso wie beim Spinnen: Die Köderfarbe und Art SOLLTE sich nach dem Beuteschema richten, Wellengang oder Wassertrübung sowie Tageszeit sind ebenfalls einzubeziehen. Im Sommer nachts also eher eine dunkle Woolly als eine transluzente Juletrae. Und bei Ententeich, Sonnenschein und klarem Wasser muss es nicht die Hubba Bubba Farbexplosion sein (Mickey Finn auf LSD o.ä.), wobei wahrscheinlich auch das im Zweifel funktioniert. Und im Winter bei schlechtem Tageslicht weiss, vielleicht mit etwas pink? Oh, ich sehe eine Polar Magnus |supergri

Und dann fragst Du den Andre, und Du wirst frei nach Mick Jagger nur "Ahma Päänk Shräämp Behbeh!" zu hören bekommen.

Alles klar?

#h


----------



## xfishbonex (13. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

eine frage für mich und es gibt nur eine antwort :gpink pink geht immer #6ich würde die pattegrisen als beste fliege sagen


----------



## xfishbonex (13. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Auf diese Frage wirst Du jetzt 10.000 verschiedene Antworten und Meinungen bekommen oder gar keine, je nach Lust und Laune der Poster |supergri
> 
> Meine Favoriten sind ebenfalls Woolys, wobei ich orangetöne bevorzuge. Dieses Jahr ging aber auch gut auf grün-weisse Fischenimitationen.
> 
> ...


schon getan magger :m


----------



## Gemini (13. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

Pattegrisen Muster in orange.
Spey Shrimp in orange.
Honey Shrimp in orange.
Sonstige Rejen Muster in... orange!


----------



## kielersprott (13. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

das sind doch schon mal ein paar super tips #v ich meinete ja auch hauptsächlich für diese jahreszeit gruß |wavey:


----------



## Flala - Flifi (13. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

Moin!
Mein persönlicher Favourit ist eindeutig die Magnus, bei kaltem Wasser (unter 6°) darfs auch die Polar Magnus sein, etwas Pink kann dann nicht schaden...*|director:* *aber nur etwas!**

*Gruß und stramme Leinen!

Martin


----------



## Reverend Mefo (13. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Honey Shrimp in orange.



...die wohl hässlichste Fliege der Welt |muahah:

Aber fängig ist sie wohl. Kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen, mir kommt so ein Schweinkram nicht ans Band :m


----------



## Gemini (13. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

@Reverend

So hässlich find ich die garnicht? 

Ich muss dazu sagen dass die Fliegen bei mir fast nur noch als 
Springer an der Spinne zum Einsatz kommen.

Mit meiner bescheidenen Technik ist mir das mit der Fliegenrute in DK zu anstrengend... #t

Was sich mir aber schon gezeigt hat ist, dass verschiedenste 
Shrimpähnliche und die Farbe Orange gut gehen  Im Frühjahr 
und Herbst.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (14. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

Moin,

mal ganz ehrlich, im Winterhalbjahr sind pinke Muster wirklich gut.

Aber jetzt im Spätsommer sind die eher suboptimal. 

Damit versuchen es eigentlich zur Zeit hauptsächlich die _Südländer - _Hamburger und andere Binnenlandbewohner...  

Die Fische haben jetzt einen reich gedeckten Tisch und sind oft wählereisch. Deshalb sind unverdächtige lebensechte Muster die beste Wahl. Braun, schwarz und grau sind die Farben der Saisson. Im Klartext: Wooly Bugger in braun tagsüber, schwarz bei Nacht; ansonsten Samsö Killer, Red Tag Palmer und naturfarbene Shrimpmuster.



















Viele Grüße!



Achim


----------



## Rosi (14. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*



kielersprott schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> bin eigentlich Plumsnagler



Aha:m


----------



## MEFO 09 (14. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

Welche Fliege du nimmst ,ist egal....Hauptsache ORANGE ist dabei !!!

Hab ich bis jetzt die meisten mit gehabt! 
Ich binde hauptsächlich Magnus/Polar-Magnus in orange,Grizzly,oder auch mit 2 Körperhecheln gleichzeitig.(Dann die Grizzly Hechel auf die orangene legen)! Sieht geil aus!!))


----------



## ADDI 69 (14. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*



MEFO 09 schrieb:


> .....Magnus in orange,Grizzly,oder auch mit 2 Körperhecheln gleichzeitig.(Dann die Grizzly Hechel auf die orangene legen)! Sieht geil aus!!))


Foto bitte....|wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (14. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

hallo achim die graue garnele von dir ist die mit spey gebunden 
in grizzly


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (14. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

Moin,




xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo achim die graue garnele von dir ist die mit spey gebunden
> in grizzly




Ja.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## volkerm (14. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

Hallo Achim,

spricht was dagegen, einen kopfschweren schwarzen Bugger rund ums Jahr zu fischen?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (15. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

Moin Volker,



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Achim,
> 
> spricht was dagegen, einen kopfschweren schwarzen Bugger rund ums Jahr zu fischen?
> 
> ...


 
Jein! Das funktioniert natürlich schon. Schwarz ist allerdings nicht sehr neutral; passt sehr gut bei dunklen Verhältnissen und trübem Wasser, knallt aber etwas zu sehr bei hellen Bedingungen. Wenn ich nur ein einziges Fliegenmuster fischen dürfte, wäre es ein brauner Optic Bugger (das erste Bild in meinem Beitrag weiter oben).

Die Kopfschwere ist auch so eine Sache. Eine stark jiggende Fliege hat natürlich einen sehr verführerischen Lauf. Sie lässt sich aber nicht allzu leicht werfen. Und eine langsame Führung über flachem Wasser mit Blasentang und großen Steinen ist auch nicht gut möglich.

Deshalb würde ich schon immer das Fliegenmuster und die Beschwerung den aktuellen Bedingungen anpassen.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## MEFO 09 (15. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Foto bitte....|wavey:


Wenn ich das hinkriege...|supergri


----------



## MEFO 09 (15. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

Die hier geht aber auch ganz gut...!:m




Oder die hier:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (15. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

Die ist aber wirklich schick #6:k


----------



## xfishbonex (15. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

welche frau meinst du


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*

also was ich bisher so gelesen habe....|rolleyes
da brauche ich ja mindestens drei Fliegendosen
am Mann, um für alle Fälle gerüstet zu sein :g
Dabei bin ich mit zwei Mustern, in drei Farbvariationen
eigentlich das ganze Jahr über gut bedient....
Und pink ist dabei definitiv eine Farbe, 
die ich das ganze Jahr über sehr erfolgreich fische 
Muss daran liegen, dass ich bei manchen als Binnenländer
durchgehe


----------



## xfishbonex (16. September 2011)

*AW: beste fliege auf meerfo ?*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> also was ich bisher so gelesen habe....|rolleyes
> da brauche ich ja mindestens drei Fliegendosen
> am Mann, um für alle Fälle gerüstet zu sein :g
> Dabei bin ich mit zwei Mustern, in drei Farbvariationen
> ...


 mein reden 
ich habe 5 garnelen in verschiedenen farben 
rot ,pink ,ginga sandfarbe ,grau ,und dunkelbraun 
dazu habe ich noch 5 tobis dabei 
mehr brauche ich nicht 
die passen in einer dose foto mach ich mal und stell euch mein krabbensalat mal rein


----------

